# D League news 11/02



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers to Host Draft Party at Fox and Hound*

FORT WORTH, Texas, November 1, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers will hold the second annual draft party on Thursday, November 2 at 7 p.m. at Fox and Hound English Bar & Grille, located at 604 Main Street in downtown Fort Worth.

"We are still in the process of evaluating the players in the draft pool, and it will be interesting to see what additional players are added to the pool during the next few days," said Flyers head coach Sidney Moncrief. "We are looking forward to the draft and having the opportunity to select a group of talented players to start the process of building our team."

The draft is set to tip off at 8 p.m. The draft party provides a unique opportunity for basketball fans and media alike to have a firsthand view of head coach Sidney Moncrief as he makes his selections.

In addition to draft proceedings, fans will enjoy prize giveaways and appearances by members of the FlyGirls, the official dance team of the Flyers, and Big Shot, the team's high-flying mascot. Moncrief and Flyers assistant coach Paul Mokeski will be on hand to discuss draft selections and greet fans.

Fans in attendance will also have the opportunity to secure their season, flex book (ten game vouchers) and group ticket packages for the 2006-07 season during the event. For a limited time, a special $99 season ticket package will be available. Flyers merchandise will also be on sale during the event.

The Flyers hold the fourth pick in the draft. The draft will consist of 10 rounds and will be conducted via conference call from D-League draft headquarters at the NBA TV studios. Live coverage will be available on NBA TV, NBA Radio on SIRIUS Channel 127 and D-LEAGUE.com. NBA director of scouting Marty Blake, along with assistant director of scouting Ryan Blake, will team up with Kamla and D-League vice president of basketball operations Chris Alpert to offer commentary throughout the event.

The selection process will operate with each team having one pick in each of the 10 rounds. Since the draft is serpentine, or "snaked", the order will be reversed in each of the 10 rounds. Teams will have up to two (2) minutes to make a selection in each round. No trades will be permitted during the draft, and only players signed to an NBA Development League Standard Player Contract are eligible to be selected.

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers Announce High School Basketball Series*

FORT WORTH, Texas, November 1, 2006 - The Dunbar High School and North Crowley High School varsity boys basketball teams will play in the inaugural game of the Fort Worth Flyers High School Basketball Series as announced today.

"We are excited to have two of the most prominent basketball programs in the area, Dunbar High School and North Crowley High School, take part in the opening game of our high school basketball series," said Flyers team president Ken Nicholson. "The series provides us with another opportunity to connect with the community and showcase the outstanding high school basketball talent in our local area."

The high school game will tip off at 6 p.m. on Tuesday, December 19 at the Fort Worth Convention Center prior to the Flyers' contest against the Sioux Falls Skyforce. A special $6 general admission price will be offered to all fans through halftime of the Dunbar and North Crowley matchup. Tickets purchased for the high school game will also allow fans entry into the Flyers game that is set to begin at 8 p.m.

The basketball programs at Dunbar and North Crowley boast a rich tradition of success. The Dunbar Wildcats finished the 2005-06 season with a 33-5 overall record and were a Class 4A State Finalist in the team's first season under head coach Robert Hughes, Jr. Hughes, Jr. took over the Dunbar program after the retirement of his father, legendary coach Robert Hughes, Sr., after the 2004-05 season. Hughes, Sr. earned the distinction as the all-time winningest boys high school basketball coach in the country with 1,333 wins. The 2006-07 Wildcats team is currently ranked first in the Texas Association of Basketball Coaches Class 4A Preseason Poll.

Guided by head coach Tommy Brakel, the North Crowley Panthers earned a 25-9 record during the 2005-06 season and advanced to the area round of the Class 5A playoffs. It marked the eighth straight playoff appearance for the Panthers dating back to the program's inception. The team's current position as the fourteenth ranked team in the Texas Association of Basketball Coaches Class 5A Preseason Poll is the ninth consecutive year that the Panthers will begin the season with a ranking. Brakel has led North Crowley to a 223-49 overall record during his tenure with the Panthers and will begin his ninth season with the team.

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas. For ticket information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers Individual Game Tickets Currently On Sale*

FORT WORTH, Texas, November 1, 2006 - Individual game tickets for the 2006-07 Fort Worth Flyers regular season are now on sale. The sale offers basketball fans their first opportunity to purchase a single game ticket for the upcoming season.

"We are excited for the opportunity to provide our fans with another means of obtaining Flyers game tickets," said team president Ken Nicholson. "We have a host of exciting game nights throughout the season for fans to enjoy."

Flyers single game tickets are available at all Ticketmaster outlets which include Foley's, Fiesta, Tower Records, Wherehouse Music, and f.y.e. Tickets can also be purchased online at ticketmaster.com and NBA.com. To charge tickets by phone, call (972) 647-5700.

Families looking for a great night out can enjoy exciting promotions and giveaways geared to family entertainment throughout the season including a youth jersey giveaway on Opening Night (Dec. 1), Armed Forces Bowl/Military Appreciation Night (Dec. 15), a pregame varsity boys basketball matchup between Dunbar High School and North Crowley High School (Dec. 19), and a postgame concert with local artist Blaine Gray (Dec. 29). Other exciting themed game nights include Faith and Family Night/Scout Night (Jan. 27), Flyers Fiesta Sundays (Jan. 28 and Mar. 4), College Night/Greek Night (Jan. 31), the annual Black History Month Celebration (Feb. 3), School Day Matinee (Feb. 20) and Dallas Cowboys Legends (Apr. 7).

Individual game ticket prices begin at $10, and season, flex book, group, and premium seating tickets are also available. For ticket information, log on to fwflyers.com or call the Flyers ticket office at (817) 698-8333.

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at 7 p.m. at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Team China to play NBA D-League's Albuquerque Thunderbirds in China*

NEW YORK - Nov. 1, 2006 - The Chinese National Men's Team will play two exhibition games against the NBA Development League's Albuquerque Thunderbirds on Nov. 16 and 18, it was announced today by the NBA Development League and Infront Sports & Media, the exclusive global marketing partner of the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA).

Team China will play the Thunderbirds, the D-League's defending champions, on November 16 at the Beilun Gymnasium (6,000 capacity) in Ningbo City, and then at the Tashi Gymnasium (3,500 capacity) in Macau on Nov. 18. Both games are scheduled to tip-off at 8 p.m. local time. The Nov. 16 contest will be televised live by China Central Television (CCTV) and NBA TV, while the game in Macau will be televised on delayed basis by CCTV and NBA TV.

"We are pleased to be a part of the NBA's long-standing cooperation with the Chinese Basketball Association," said NBA D-League President Phil Evans. "The exhibition games between Team China and the D-League champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds will provide basketball fans in China with exciting, first-class basketball action that we hope they will enjoy.

"We are also thrilled that D-League fans in Albuquerque and across the nation will be able to watch the games on NBA TV," Evans said.

The two games will help Team China prepare for the 15th Asian Games, scheduled for Nov. 27 through Dec. 15 in Doha, Qatar.

"Playing against the defending champions of the D-League provides our national team with a unique opportunity to improve its overall level of competition and gives the players the chance to develop their individual technical skills and talent," said Mr. Li Yuanwei, CBA Vice President.

"CBA and Infront aim to further develop the standard of China Basketball by giving Chinese players increased exposure to a high level of international basketball, and we certainly appreciate the NBA's contributions in this regard," Li continued. "This is especially important for the younger Chinese players who will play a significant role for the future of Chinese Basketball."

The Albuquerque Thunderbirds are coached by Michael Cooper, who has won titles in all three leagues associated with the NBA. Cooper led the Thunderbirds to last season's D-League title, and coached the WNBA's Los Angeles Sparks to back-to-back championships in 2001 and 2002. As a player, Cooper won five NBA titles as a member of the Los Angeles Lakers. The T-Birds are affiliated with the Cleveland Cavaliers, the Indiana Pacers and the Phoenix Suns of the NBA.

"We are very happy about the cooperation with the NBA Development League. China is already a significant force in world basketball and has outstanding players. We want to see plenty of ties between the CBA and the NBA, because we believe such contacts will drive the sport's development in China to the next level," said Paul Wong, General Manager of Infront China.

Tickets for the game in Macau will go on sale Nov. 2. Tickets for the game in Ningbo will be put on sale in the second week of November.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam individual tickets on sale November 3*

Bakersfield, Calif., November 1, 2006 - The Bakersfield Jam will begin the sale of individual game tickets on Friday, November 3 at 10 a.m. The sale will give fans the opportunity to purchase single game tickets for the Jam inaugural 2006-07 NBA Development League season as the direct affiliate for the Sacramento Kings and Golden State Warriors.

A limited amount of seats are still available for the 24-home game schedule including the Jam Opening Night which starts Sunday, November 26 at 4 p.m. against the Los Angeles D-Fenders, affiliate of the Los Angeles Lakers. Beginning this Friday, Jam tickets will be available at the Rabobank Arena Box Office located at 1001 Truxtun Ave, Bakersfield, Ca. 93301. Tickets may also be purchased at Ticketmaster locations and at www.ticketmaster.com. Single game tickets range from $7 to $27, depending on location.

In addition to non-stop family entertainment on the court, the Jam have planned an exciting array of promotional events, from a huge production complete with special guests on Opening Night, to Country Western Night, Fiesta Night and All-Star Night, among others. Please see attached for complete season home schedule.

Season and group tickets, along with premium seating are now available through the Bakersfield Jam website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. For sponsorships supporting the Bakersfield Jam, please contact us at 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*66ers to Host Draft Party at Cherokee Casino*

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Albuquerque Thunderbirds to play exhibitions in China*

Albuquerque, N.M., November 1, 2006 - The NBA Development League Champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds will play two exhibition games against the Chinese National Team on Nov. 16 and 18, it was announced today by the NBA Development League and Infront Sports & Media, the exclusive global marketing partner of the Chinese Basketball Association (CBA).

Team China will play the Thunderbirds, the D-League's defending champions, on November 16 at the Beilun Gymnasium (6,000 capacity) in Ningbo City, and then at the Tashi Gymnasium (3,500 capacity) in Macau on Nov. 18. Both games are scheduled to tip-off at 8 p.m. local time. The Nov. 16 contest will be televised live by China Central Television (CCTV) and NBA TV, while the game in Macau will be televised on delayed basis by CCTV and NBA TV.

"The Albuquerque Thunderbirds are very excited to play on the international stage. This is just one more accomplishment for our fans to celebrate. Although the travel will be tough, this opportunity will give us a unique advantage as we prepare for the defense of the NBA Development League Title," Team President Billy Widner.

"The City of Albuquerque is very proud of our Thunderbirds and we wish them the best of luck in China. We are honored to be the first NBA Development League city to have a team play on the international stage and it is another great way to celebrate our Tricentennial", Martin Chavez, Mayor, City of Albuquerque.

"We are pleased to be a part of the NBA's long-standing cooperation with the Chinese Basketball Association," said NBA D-League President Phil Evans. "The exhibition games between Team China and the D-League champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds will provide basketball fans in China with exciting, first-class basketball action that we hope they will enjoy.

"We are also thrilled that D-League fans in Albuquerque and across the nation will be able to watch the games on NBA TV," Evans said.

The two games will help Team China prepare for the 15th Asian Games, scheduled for Nov. 27 through Dec. 15 in Doha, Qatar.

"Playing against the defending champions of the D-League provides our national team with a unique opportunity to improve its overall level of competition and gives the players the chance to develop their individual technical skills and talent," said Mr. Li Yuanwei, CBA Vice President.

"CBA and Infront aim to further develop the standard of China Basketball by giving Chinese players increased exposure to a high level of international basketball, and we certainly appreciate the NBA's contributions in this regard," Li continued. "This is especially important for the younger Chinese players who will play a significant role for the future of Chinese Basketball."

The Albuquerque Thunderbirds are coached by Michael Cooper, who has won titles in all three leagues associated with the NBA. Cooper led the Thunderbirds to last season's D-League title, and coached the WNBA's Los Angeles Sparks to back-to-back championships in 2001 and 2002. As a player, Cooper won five NBA titles as a member of the Los Angeles Lakers. The T-Birds are affiliated with the Cleveland Cavaliers, the Indiana Pacers and the Phoenix Suns of the NBA.

"We are very happy about the cooperation with the NBA Development League. China is already a significant force in world basketball and has outstanding players. We want to see plenty of ties between the CBA and the NBA, because we believe such contacts will drive the sport's development in China to the next level," said Paul Wong, General Manager of Infront China.

Tickets for the game in Macau will go on sale Nov. 2. Tickets for the game in Ningbo will be put on sale in the second week of November.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros Name Osbourne Assistant Coach*

AUSTIN, Texas, November 1, 2006 - Dale Osbourne has been named the assistant coach of the NBA Development League's Austin Toros. Osbourne, whose coaching experience includes the USBL, CBA and WNBA, will work with NBA veteran and Toros head coach Dennis Johnson.

"I'm very excited," said Osbourne. "I would like to thank the principal owner Mr. David Kahn and Coach Johnson for allowing me the opportunity to coach here. It's not only a great league but also a great organization."

Osbourne brings 16 years of coaching experience and versatility to the Toros. From 2004-2006, he was the head coach of the USBL Dodge City Legend Team and also served as the team's General Manager from 2005-2006. He led the Doge City Legends in two consecutive regular season and division championships in 2004 and 2005 and was named the USBL coach of the year in 2004. The following season the Legends won the USBL Championship under Osbourne's leadership.

Prior to becoming a head coach, Osbourne served in assistant and associate coach positions spanning various leagues including the WNBA, CBA and USBL.

Osbourne graduated in 1987 from the University of South Alabama and was named the assistant men's basketball coach in 1992. During his seven years with the Jaguars he assisted the team to two Sun Belt Conference Championships in 1996-97 and 1997-98.

Osbourne will be available for one-on-one interviews prior to the Toros Draft Party tomorrow, Nov. 2 at Champions Restaurant and Sports Bar located at Fourth and Trinity beginning at 7 p.m. To schedule an interview contact the Toros media relations office at (512) 236-8333.

The NBA Development League includes the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders, Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. In addition to the assignment of 29 players to D-League affiliates, there were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA last season. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bakersfield Jam Begin Countdown to Opening Night*

Bakersfield, Calif., November, 1 2006 - The countdown begins for the Bakersfield Jam's inaugural season opening night. The Jam kicks off Operation 24 on Thursday, November 2, 2006 at Kosmos Restaurant & Sports Bar with the NBA Development League Player Draft Party.

To commemorate the historic, inaugural season opening night, the Jam will involve the Bakersfield community and local businesses in the Operation 24 countdown. The Bakersfield Jam Bug along with Bike Bakersfield, a local not-for-profit organization promoting bicycling as a part of everyday life, will deliver the new Spalding Official NBA Development League Game Ball from location to location, throughout Bakersfield and Kern County each day. The Olympic Torch-style relay will begin November 2nd and end at Rabobank Arena on opening night, November 26th. The game ball, which was redesigned this season, will be displayed at each of the Operation 24 countdown locations in an engraved acrylic case provided by Kern Trophies.

"The support the Bakersfield community has shown us has been amazing," said Bakersfield Jam Team President/GM, Lara Mae D. Chollette. "We look forward to presenting Bakersfield with the exciting level of NBA basketball at the Rabobank Arena, but more excited to be able to provide fun and affordable entertainment for the entire family at our games."

For a complete schedule Operation 24 locations, check the Bakersfield Jam website at www.bakersfieldjam.com.

Season and group tickets, along with premium seating are now available through the Bakersfield Jam website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. For sponsorships supporting the Bakersfield Jam, please contact us at 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jam announce first members of team*

Bakersfield, Calif., November 1, 2006 - The Bakersfield Jam acquired Tim Barnes and Kevinn Pinkney to their training camp roster Wednesday, through the Development League's allocation process.

Tim Barnes, who spent the 2005-06 season as a Guard at Cal State Bakersfield, joins the Jam averaging 12.7 points per game. During his time with the Roadrunners, he led the team in assists and steals and started in 17 of the 21 games he played with them.

California native, Kevinn Pinkney, was also allocated to the Jam on Wednesday. The 6'10" Forward who attended the University of Nevada played with the Portland Trailblazers in the 2006 Las Vegas Toshiba Summer League and attended training camp with the Washington Wizards this year.

"The League allocated (Kevinn) Pinkney and (Tim) Barnes to our team," stated Bakersfield Jam Head Coach Jim Harrick. "These are two guys we feel will be very strong with our team this year and we're real happy to have them."

Through the allocation process, teams may be awarded up to two allocation players. These are typically players with significant local or player appeal to that market. For example, a player from California State University of Bakersfield could be allocated to the Bakersfield Jam.

The Development League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. In addition to the assignment of 20 players to Development League Affiliates, there were also 18 Gatorade Call-Ups from the Development League to the NBA last season. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the Development League while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the Development League also offers fun family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the Bakersfield Jam or the Development League, please visit www.bakersfieldjam.com or call 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Draft important for Wizards*

Some of the changes that come with the Dakota Wizards' jump from the CBA to the NBA Development League will be subtle, others more dramatic.

But for coach Dave Joerger, none are bigger than the way teams are put together in the D-League. In the CBA, acquiring talent was a gradual process that started in the early fall and built to the season-opener.

Because of the way the D-League is structured - with all players signing contracts with the league rather than individual teams - that time frame has been compressed into a few weeks, and starts with tonight's draft.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce, NBADL prepare for draft*

Tonight's NBA Development League draft will air live on national television, satellite radio and the Internet, with all 12 participating teams holding fan parties.

The event feels important, and it is - more so than during recent years in the CBA, according to Skyforce owner Mike Heineman, whose club is new to the D-League.

In their final two years in the CBA, the Skyforce drafted a total of nine players, all professional rookies, because they were the only players eligible for the draft. Only three of those nine ever played for the team.

This time around, all of the roughly 120 available players - a mix of rookies and veterans - will have signed contracts with the D-League prior to the draft, set to kickoff via conference call at 7:30 p.m.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Idaho has ninth, 16th picks in first two rounds, targets frontcourt player*

Bryan Gates spent the last month preparing for this evening. A month of endless phone calls, e-mails, text messages, statistical research, projections, background checks and rankings culminates tonight with the NBA Development League Draft.

Gates, the coach and general manager of the Idaho Stampede, has produced scouting reports, profiles and comments on every player available in the 12-team, 10-round draft.

"One thing is for sure: We'll be prepared," said Gates, who went through the draft process last season as an assistant coach with the D-League's Austin (Texas) Toros.

The draft begins at 7 p.m. The first three rounds will be televised on NBA TV. The Stampede, first-year members of the D-League, hold the Nos. 9 and 16 overall picks.

Unlike most professional drafts, the D-League uses a snake draft. Much like fantasy leagues, the team selecting first in the odd rounds will pick last in the even rounds.

"It's like a keeper league," said Gates, who has not been shy about comparing the draft to a fantasy league.

All players in the draft have signed contracts with the league, which will limit turnover. During their time in the CBA, the Stampede often lost players to Europe in the middle of the season. That won't happen in the D-League. All of the draftees will be at training camp.

The Stampede have four returning players: point guard Randy Livingston, shooting guard David Jackson, forward Ricky Sanchez and center Eric Chenowith. They also have two regional players allocated from the league — Jermaine Blackburn (Boise State) and Lance Allred (Weber State).

The Stampede likely will look for a frontcourt player in the first round, but Gates said the team will take the best player available. He has also established priorities for ranking players with defense, basketball IQ and rebounding topping the list. Character, an ability to make open shots and mental attitude also are factors.

"Depending on who we get first, our whole philosophy may change," Gates said. "If you do your homework and feel comfortable and have some kind of plan, you should be OK. But then you've got to be able to adjust on the fly."

Because of the league's unpredictability, such adjustments will be important. The Stampede, which has NBA affiliations with the Seattle SuperSonics and Utah Jazz, might have been allocated Seattle centerMouhamed Sene, the Sonics' first-round pick.

But when starting center Robert Swift suffered a season-ending knee injury, Sene suddenly became much more valuable to the Sonics.

The Stampede can bring 17 players to training camp, which begins Nov. 11. Gates will have to trim his roster to 10 players for the season opener Friday, Nov. 24 at Qwest Arena.Bryan Gates spent the last month preparing for this evening. A month of endless phone calls, e-mails, text messages, statistical research, projections, background checks and rankings culminates tonight with the NBA Development League Draft.

Gates, the coach and general manager of the Idaho Stampede, has produced scouting reports, profiles and comments on every player available in the 12-team, 10-round draft.

"One thing is for sure: We'll be prepared," said Gates, who went through the draft process last season as an assistant coach with the D-League's Austin (Texas) Toros.

The draft begins at 7 p.m. The first three rounds will be televised on NBA TV. The Stampede, first-year members of the D-League, hold the Nos. 9 and 16 overall picks.

Unlike most professional drafts, the D-League uses a snake draft. Much like fantasy leagues, the team selecting first in the odd rounds will pick last in the even rounds.

"It's like a keeper league," said Gates, who has not been shy about comparing the draft to a fantasy league.

All players in the draft have signed contracts with the league, which will limit turnover. During their time in the CBA, the Stampede often lost players to Europe in the middle of the season. That won't happen in the D-League. All of the draftees will be at training camp.

The Stampede have four returning players: point guard Randy Livingston, shooting guard David Jackson, forward Ricky Sanchez and center Eric Chenowith. They also have two regional players allocated from the league — Jermaine Blackburn (Boise State) and Lance Allred (Weber State).

The Stampede likely will look for a frontcourt player in the first round, but Gates said the team will take the best player available. He has also established priorities for ranking players with defense, basketball IQ and rebounding topping the list. Character, an ability to make open shots and mental attitude also are factors.

"Depending on who we get first, our whole philosophy may change," Gates said. "If you do your homework and feel comfortable and have some kind of plan, you should be OK. But then you've got to be able to adjust on the fly."

Because of the league's unpredictability, such adjustments will be important. The Stampede, which has NBA affiliations with the Seattle SuperSonics and Utah Jazz, might have been allocated Seattle centerMouhamed Sene, the Sonics' first-round pick.

But when starting center Robert Swift suffered a season-ending knee injury, Sene suddenly became much more valuable to the Sonics.

The Stampede can bring 17 players to training camp, which begins Nov. 11. Gates will have to trim his roster to 10 players for the season opener Friday, Nov. 24 at Qwest Arena.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Operation 24*

Bakersfield, Calif., November, 1 2006 - The countdown begins for the Bakersfield Jam's inaugural season opening night. The Jam kicks off Operation 24 on Thursday, November 2, 2006 at Kosmos Restaurant & Sports Bar with the NBA Development League Player Draft Party.

To commemorate the historic, inaugural season opening night, the Jam will involve the Bakersfield community and local businesses in the Operation 24 countdown. The Bakersfield Jam Bug along with Bike Bakersfield, a local not-for-profit organization promoting bicycling as a part of everyday life, will deliver the new Spalding Official NBA Development League Game Ball from location to location, throughout Bakersfield and Kern County each day. The Olympic Torch-style relay will begin November 2nd and end at Rabobank Arena on opening night, November 26th. The game ball, which was redesigned this season, will be displayed at each of the Operation 24 countdown locations in an engraved acrylic case provided by Kern Trophies.

"The support the Bakersfield community has shown us has been amazing," said Bakersfield Jam Team President/GM, Lara Mae D. Chollette. "We look forward to presenting Bakersfield with the exciting level of NBA basketball at the Rabobank Arena, but more excited to be able to provide fun and affordable entertainment for the entire family at our games."

For a complete schedule Operation 24 locations, check the Bakersfield Jam website at www.bakersfieldjam.com.

Season and group tickets, along with premium seating are now available through the Bakersfield Jam website at www.bakersfieldjam.com. For sponsorships supporting the Bakersfield Jam, please contact us at 661.716.4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Gadson and Miller Allocated to Tulsa 66ers*

TULSA, Okla., November 2, 2006 - Former Oklahoma State guard Cheyne Gadson and forward Jason Miller have signed NBA Development League contracts and will participate in the 2006-07 Tulsa 66ers preseason training camp set to begin on Nov. 12.

Gadson and Miller were allocated to the 66ers in accordance with league rules. Allocated players are assigned to teams based on the player's local or regional significance. At least one allocated player must remain on the 66ers roster all season.

Gadson, who recently participated in the Toshiba Vegas Summer League representing the New York Knicks, comes from OSU as part of the Big 12 Conference All-Reserve Team in 2003. As a senior at OSU, Gadson 6-4, 205, averaged 5.6 points and 3.1 assists. Gadson also played professionally for the D-League on the former Huntsville Flight and the Westchester Wildfire of the USBL.

"Cheyne and Jason are of good local significance. Both had careers at Oklahoma State and have spent some time playing professional basketball," said Tulsa 66ers coach Joey Meyer.

Joining Gadson is Miller, 6-8, 239-pound forward out of Oklahoma State, named second-team Academic All-Big 12 in 2003. A transfer from North Texas, Miller had to sit out the 2001-02 season due to NCAA transfer regulations also in addition to suffering an injured knee.

"Miller has some great talent. He's a very physical player and I look forward to seeing him in camp," said Meyer.

The Tulsa 66ers will hold the second annual draft party on Thursday, November 2 at 7:30 p.m. at Cherokee Casino and Resort, located in Catoosa, Okla.

The 66ers hold the eighth pick in the draft. The draft will consist of 10 rounds and will be conducted via conference call from D-League draft headquarters at the NBA TV studios. Live coverage will be available on NBA TV, NBA Radio on SIRIUS Channel 127 and D-LEAGUE.com. NBA director of scouting Marty Blake, along with assistant director of scouting Ryan Blake, will team up with D-League vice president of basketball operations Chris Alpert to offer commentary throughout the event.

The selection process will operate with each team having one pick in each of the 10 rounds. Since the draft is serpentine, or "snaked", the order will be reversed in each of the 10 rounds. Teams will have up to two (2) minutes to make a selection in each round. No trades will be permitted during the draft, and only players signed to an NBA Development League Standard Player Contract are eligible to be selected.

The Tulsa 66ers tip off their sophomore season with back-to-back home games against the Arkansas RimRockers Friday and Saturday, Nov. 24-25. Both games begin at 7 p.m. Nineteen of the 66ers' 24 home games will be held on Friday or Saturday nights, allowing Tulsa families the opportunity to see professional basketball when it best fits their schedules. For ticket information, log on to tulsa66ers.com or call the ticket office at (918) 585-8444.


----------

